# TheBadMadMan's porn collection



## TheBadMadMan (25/3/18)

My coil porn collection that is...

Here is some recent coil pictures I took.
I'll try to update this thread as I go along snapping coils.

These particular coils were supplied by Finn of Finnominal Coils. A beautiful vaping experience with tonnes of flavour and clouds.

Feedback and criticism is most welcome.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Humbolt (26/3/18)

Wow. Beautiful pics....please keep 'em coming. (pardon the pun)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

Humbolt said:


> Wow. Beautiful pics....please keep 'em coming. (pardon the pun)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/3/18)

Awesome photo skills

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/3/18)

Nice photos. I also took some a while back. Will post a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/3/18)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## JonnyKnocks (3/5/18)

Wow.....just wow.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

